# Jet 1220VS



## chunky (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm just getting back into turning and have bought a Jet 1220vs. Did not buy the stand however, would rather make one myself. The only thing the instructions say is that the machine can be bolted to a work table, but that there should be an opening beneath the motor to prevent build-up of shavings around the motor's fan housing.
I have a work table I can use, but wouldn't mind some better ideas if there's any out there. Has anyone with this lathe, or any other, built a stand? Do you have pictures to share. Any ideas welcome.

Thanks,
Don


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Don,

I have this lathe and you can check out the pictures of a stand I built in the link below in my signature line.

You are goning to love that lathe :yes4::yes2:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Don I have the Jet 1220 and love it. I have mine mounted on a bench top and cut out a portion added a piece of 1/4" ply at a angle so the chips would fall on the floor. Works great.


----------

